# What Is Your Favorite Building in the World?



## Primetime (May 25, 2006)

Me personally, Jin Mao.


----------



## mikering (Sep 11, 2006)

buf i dont have just one.. i have several..

1st of all i really like millenium tower dubai nearly completed












2nd the wtc.. those twin towers.. were soooo big 64m/side that was huge and well they were a pair of boxes yes but what a kind of boxes!!!

3rd i also like CITIC plaza.... WOW A-W-E-S-O-M-E


















4th Burj al arab... omg thats style and it has its own island.. speechless

5th SEARS TOWER!!!!!! thats amazing!!!

6th Eureka tower in Australia.. wow it rox

7th bank of china is also awesome.

8th how can i forget 21st century tower in dubai?? wow! another impressive bldng

ill edit l8er 4 more



cu:nuts:


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

ESB


----------



## Octoman (Nov 16, 2006)

Yep, I go with the ESB. Just gotta love that one.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

It would have to be St Paul's cathedral, Salisbury Cathedral or the Taj Mahal.

You should all know what St Paul's and the Taj Mahal look like, but most people here won't know about Salisbury Cathedral. So here it is.

123m, the tallest church spire in England -


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

The Royal Liver Building

Pics by ScouserDave (I think )


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

My favourite in the world of what I've seen in real so far would have to be...


the SYDNEY OPERA HOUSE










the BANK OF CHINA TOWER in Hong Kong










and finally....

probably the HEARST TOWER in New York.


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

There's too many buildings to mention that I think are great and several would rank up there as my favourite but if I had to pick one which just 'does it' for me I'd have to say it's the majestic Chrysler building.


----------



## Wisma (Sep 11, 2002)

Petronas twins


----------



## Ari Gold (Nov 13, 2006)

Eureka, Melbourne for me.


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

Empire State has no contest for me. Its perfect in every way, shape, and form.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Old WTC Towers NYC were my favourite ever and now......AON Center Chicago and Sears Tower


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

You like boxes eh? Well, nothing wrong with a few 90 degree angles now and then.


----------



## RSG (Jul 7, 2006)

I have three.

Shanghai World Financial Center










International Finance Center, Hong Kong










Q1 Gold Coast


----------



## s a s h a (Apr 19, 2006)

Eiffel Tower, Paris










Houses of Parliament with Big Ben , London










Castle Neuschwanstein, South Germany










and the evergreen Empire State Building, NYC


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Sooooo many... Probably the least obvious one is the Natural History Museum:



















































I also like ESB, Chrysler, SwissRe, Sagrada Familia (Barcelona), Houses of Parliament, St Paul's etc etc etc


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Too many to list but I'll post a few photos. 

Chrysler Building, New York











Canadian Parliament, Ottawa











Jin Mao Tower, Swiss Re, Turning Torso, Scotia Plaza, BoC HK, 2 IFC, Hungary and English houses of Parliament...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

*
3. CHRYSLER, NEW YORK
2. HSBC, HONG KONG
1. BANK OF CHINA, HONG KONG*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Definitely The BoC in HK


----------



## RSG (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow. I am impressed with the Canadian Parliment building. Just as good as ours (Aussies) but so different.

Australian Parliment building


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

The King:


----------



## jess19 (Jan 26, 2007)

Chateau Frontenac -- Quebec City, Canada









Parliament Hill -- Ottawa, Canada









One London Place -- London, Canada









Potala Palace -- Lhasa, Tibet









Scotia Plaza -- Toronto, Canada









Eureka Tower -- Melbourne, Australia









Commerzbank Tower -- Frankfurt, Germany


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

too many wonderful buildings. it's really tough. but if i reduce the options to skyscrapers only, it would have to be hongkong's bank of china. it's not the tallest in the skyline, but somehow it still gets my attention on most hk skyline pics. not even the massive 2ifc can take that attention. oh yeah but i love 2ifc too.


----------



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

I'll go for Bank of China,Hongkong


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

My house! Nothing beats home


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

I cant choose out of four.

The Royal Liver Building



















The Port of Liverpool Building

This one by Peter Carr














































St Georges Hall
































































Liverpool Anglican Cathedral


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

*Bojnice Castle, Bojnice, Slovakia*


















*Château de Chambord, France*


















*St Mark's Basilica, Venice, Italy*


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

My fav building would be..... Petronas Twin Towers!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Toronto's old city hall​*


----------



## Frankiec (Jan 24, 2006)

*The White City - Fine Arts Building*

For different reasons, one of my favorite buildings is The World's Columbian Exposition of 1893 (aka the "ideal city," the White City) *Fine Arts Building* now the Chicago Museum of Science and Industry.


----------



## LukDos (Mar 14, 2006)

i love this one..in my home City..called Royale Park in Lazienki - Warsaw.









and my world's favourite is Bank Of China in Hong Kong.


----------



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

*How bout 2*

Numba 1


Numba 2


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

jess19 said:


> Chateau Frontenac -- Quebec City, Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree whit you


----------



## milind20 (Feb 20, 2007)

Some of my favourites...


----------



## Unravel (Feb 21, 2006)

If it comes to skyscrapers... Nothing beats PETRONAS


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

Rapid said:


> Inspired by the Greeks: Capitol Hill, US Congress


Actually, it is inspired by Romans, Greeks have not built such cupolas.


----------



## Garfieldfan (Mar 7, 2007)

Burj Al Arab









Q1

I Have More, but I won't tell more.


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

My favorite buildings are for example: the empire state building
an the petronas twins ...


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Bit kitschy maybe...but it's my favorite.


----------



## Truepioneer (Feb 25, 2007)

There's so many but for now, off the top of my head, I'd have to say The Gherkin always catches my eye.


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

skyscrapers:
chrylser building and empire state. i like the classic ones.
the best modern scraper (classic style), messeturm in frankfort:









other buildings:
cologne chathedral:








saint-chapelle in paris:
















acropolis of athens (lets see it as one building):









and of course, beck´s brewery in bremen: kay:


----------



## .Daria (Apr 4, 2007)

St. Basil's Cathedral Moscow


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

In all the world there must be so many wonderful and amazing buildings....some old, some new but as someone who is 55 years old and loved Architecture for as long as I can remember and has been lucky enough to have travelled and seen many of these structures I still put The Empire State Building at the top of my list as it stood for so many years soaring so far beyond any other skyscraper. As a child I wondered if the day would come that I could see it for real and stand on it's observation deck..I finally did in 2000.....On that trip I also saw palaces,cathedrals galleries and Hotels, amazed at what man can build but my childhood wonder holds it's awe no matter how high new towers go.


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

> What Is Your Favorite Building in the World?


vast question...

one of my favorite is the djenné mosquée in MALI, the biggest loam building in the world










and some other buildings in paris, new-york (1900-1930),...


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Some favorites in Chicago:

Wrigley Building - 1922









Farnsworth House - 1951








_Dayna Bateman_

Crown Hall - 1956








_The New No. 2_

Inland Steel - 1957








_Devyn Caldwell_

Marina City - 1964








_crowbert_

Lake Point Tower - 1968








_WallyFlood_


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

what's with 333 Wacker Drive? it's one of my favourite buildings in the world


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

The most in Latin America


----------



## indochinas (May 28, 2010)

*Turning Torso, Malmo*
Designed by the Spanish architect Santiago Calatrava and officially opened on 27 August 2005.


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

1 SAGRADA FAMILIA BARCELONA










2 CAPITAL GATE ABU DHABI


----------



## viedumonde (Jan 6, 2009)

Nothing like Satolas station.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

I hate curves!


----------



## Exethalion (Dec 23, 2008)

Mont St Michel


----------



## SVN2007 (Jul 20, 2007)

Exethalion said:


> Mont St Michel


wwowll  wonderful !


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

For Indianapolis. 
Soldiers and Sailors Monument designed by Bruno Schmitz.


----------



## firesteve (Mar 17, 2016)

Lotus Temple,Chrysler Building


----------

